# ما هو وزن المتر المكعب من الخرسانة ؟؟



## mohandes.ms (5 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معلش بدأت انسي .... او نسيت فعلا عندي سؤال 


ما هو وزن المتر المكعب من الخرسانة العادية .... ووزن المتر المكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة ؟؟

هل هيا 
0.25 طن / م 3


----------



## م.إسلام (5 مارس 2011)

وزن المتر المكعب خرسانه عاديه 2.4 طن و المسلحه 2.5 طن


----------



## السودان مدنية (6 مارس 2011)

م.اسلام مشكور عالافادة السريعه


----------



## vegoomee (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## judii80 (25 فبراير 2012)

حسب خلطة الخرسانة
علي العموم 24kN/m3


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (25 فبراير 2012)

يتروح ما بين 2.4 الي 2.5 طن /m3 حسب نوعية الخلطة الخرسانية ​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 فبراير 2012)

بس السؤال دي للخرسانه الطريه ؟يعني هل ده لحساب الصب ولا لحساب الاوزان والاحمال ؟؟؟
هي 24 كيلو نيوتن .حسب الكود البريطاني علي ما اذكر من ايام الدراسه تاني ما احتجت ليها وانا اشتغلتها في الامتحان 42 كيلو نيوتن .


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 فبراير 2012)

وده لحساب الاحمال جافه مسلحه


----------



## مصطفى عمود (26 فبراير 2012)

مهم جدا أن ترجع للكود الذي تستعمله في التصميم وتستعمل نفس القيمة وقد تلاحظ أنه عند عمل مكعبات الاختبار التي يكون عددها عادة 6 أو 9 من الخرسانة الطرية بأن وزن كل مكعب يختلف عن الآخر لماذا ؟ هذا إذا كان الغرض هو التصميم فعليك الالتزام بما يرد في الكود والكود البريطاني هو 24 كن للمتر المكعب للمسلحة و22 كن للعادية الكود المصري يختلف .


----------



## mo.attia (8 أبريل 2013)

إن وزن المتر المكعب من الخرسانة العادية 
يتراوح من 2200 كجم الى 2300 كجم للمتر المكعب

ولمعرفة الوزن بالدقة فإنه لابد من معرفات المكونات
ولنأخذ الخلطة قوة 250 الكثيرة الاستخدام

1- سن 0.8 متر مكعب حجم
وزن الحصمة هو 0.8 × 1600 = 1280 كجم

2- رمل 0.4 متر مكعب حجم
وزن الرمل هو 0.4 × 1400 = 560 كجم

3- الاسمنت 6 شكاير
وزن الاسمنت هو 6 × 50 = 300 كجم

4- الماء 180 لتر بالحجم
وزن الماء هو 180 × 1 = 180 كجم
يتبخر من الماء 40% ويتبقى 108 كجم وتختلف حسب ظروف الطقس

مجموع الاوزان الداخلة في المتر المكعب للخرسانة العادية يساوي
1280 + 560 + 300 + 110 = 2250 كجم للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة العادية

وزن المتر المكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة
يختلف هذا الوزن باختلاف عنصره حيث نسبة الحديد الموجوده فيه

فالمتر المكعب من خرسانة الاعمدة تحتوي على 120 كجم
فيكون وزن المتر المكعب من خرسانة الاعمدة 2370 كجم

وهكذا
لكن في حساباتنا كمهندسين فإننا نعتبر ان وزن الخرسانة العادية 2200 كجم
ووزن الخرسانة المسلحة 2500 كجم 
وهذه الارقام بها عامل امان

​


----------



## نائل العامري (25 يونيو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## Bassam_m (25 يونيو 2014)

وزن المتر المكعب من البينون المسلح 2.5 طن حيث نسبة التسليح 1%


----------

